# Perfect pink lips for NW45 girls! :)



## Jackie O (Oct 11, 2009)

Sometimes when I go to MAC and ask them to show me some pink shades they have me looking like a hot mess! lol I finally found what I call the perfect pink shade for me, and most likely some ladies out there that have my same tone might like this one!! I'm so happy! Shout out to my girl Jordana from the MAC store at Pearlridge on Oahu for finally hooking me up! Now I just have to find a right red shade for me lol

youtube.com/lilpumpkinpie05


YouTube - Perfect Pink Lips


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!! I love wearing pink lips everyday!!


----------



## ms. kendra (Oct 11, 2009)

So sexy, you're gorgeous!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 11, 2009)

i like pink lips too. For some reason paler pinks looks better on me imo...


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 11, 2009)

^ I agree me too!


----------



## Iya (Oct 11, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you ladies so much 
I couldn't agree more, pale pink lips are so adorable! Or like that bubblegum pink, I never really could pull off the bright fucshia look :-/


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 12, 2009)

Really pretty! I love pink lips too, and Viva Glam VI is one of my faves, I haven't tried the VI SE though. Right now I'm into Pink Poodle l/g, it's a bright enough pink that actually works on me. Have you tried that or Style Minx? Btw, I looked at a couple of your videos and I like so I'm gonna sub. Over there I'm Driisluva


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 12, 2009)

Really pretty! I love pink lips too, and Viva Glam VI is one of my faves, I haven't tried the VI SE though. Right now I'm into Pink Poodle l/g, it's a bright enough pink that actually works on me. Have you tried that or Style Minx? Btw, I looked at a couple of your videos and I like so I'm gonna sub. Over there I'm Driisluva


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_Really pretty! I love pink lips too, and Viva Glam VI is one of my faves, I haven't tried the VI SE though. Right now I'm into Pink Poodle l/g, it's a bright enough pink that actually works on me. Have you tried that or Style Minx? Btw, I looked at a couple of your videos and I like so I'm gonna sub. Over there I'm Driisluva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you so much, I have not tried any of those colors but I've heard of them both, I have to try them now!


----------



## AngellFace (Oct 13, 2009)

^ Well Pink Poodle is permanent, but Style Minx was a part of a collection. I got mine on allcosmeticswholesale.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## latinalovesmac (Oct 16, 2009)

Very pretty. I love Nymphette on you. It looks liek it was made for you.


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 16, 2009)

I am at work at the mo so i can only see the pics but it looks so hot!


----------



## User67 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, hottest pink lip ever!


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngellFace* 

 
_^ Well Pink Poodle is permanent, but Style Minx was a part of a collection. I got mine on allcosmeticswholesale.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
ok that's the second time I've been recommended to that site it must really be legit!


----------



## splendid_prince (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jackie O* 

 
_ok that's the second time I've been recommended to that site it must really be legit!_

 
I've ordered from there countless times! Seriously a great site. It's better if you buy a few items rather than one or two because shipping is a little steep, but they have so much to choose from.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmmm, I never paid Creme Cup any attention before, but now I will!  AMAZING! Thanks, chica


----------



## sonaliagrawal (Jan 16, 2010)

hotness! i wonder if this would work on my skintone.. NC42.. thoughts?


----------



## ~*MAC*StAr*~ (Jan 17, 2010)

I love it!


----------

